# Why have a 30-30?



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Does anyone have a Winchester 94 30-30? If so, do you actually use it? Or is it a safe queen?

My father has one as collateral for a loan. It is beat up with surface rust. He wants to sell it for $250-$300. I thought about buying it from him as it is a cool lever gun, but I really have no use for it. 

Maybe that is the answer for having one, just because it is a cool gun....

Thanks


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Shoot me a PM with the serial number, barrel length and any factory add ons and I'll look up a date of manufacture for you. I have a good reference book. Unless it is something special it would make a fun restoration project.
Model 94's are just plain cool and the 30-30 is no slouch. Ammo is cheap (well, by comparison).


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Because model 94s are sexy!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Everyone should have at least one model 94 30-30 in their gun safe. They are a nice slick rifle that has been around for a long time and will be around for another hundred years.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

When my wifes dad died, the kids all took turns taking items he had. One thing my wife took was a old Win94 .30-30 he had. Upon more research we found out it was originally her grandmothers .30-30 that she used to hunt with long long ago. Her grandfathers .30-30 ended up with her brother so they are both still in the family.

Anyway the one my wife got is still in great condition, its worn a bit from time in a scabbard during horse hunts but otherwise its fine and rust free.

Cool guns.


-DallanC


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I love the old 94's....the older the better. I have a pre-war 94 .30-30 that I continue to hunt deer with, it has been my scoped rifles have become the safe queens.

If your dad's rifle is a pre 64 Dwight, $250-$300 would be a steal if it is in original condition. If a post 64, then it is priced about right. The date of manufacture is easily determined by the serial number.


----------



## magpie (Aug 15, 2011)

I have had my 30-30 Model 94 Ranger (which means it has the cheaper wood) for 21 years. It was a Christmas gift from my parents when I was in High School. It was and still is one of my favorite guns to shoot. I’ve used it on rabbits, coyotes, and a few years ago I used it to take a doe. It is my go to gun if I’m just kicking around the hills. Open sights, 20” barrel, and light weight make it an ideal truck/atv/horse/whatever all round firearm. Man, I love my 30-30. I can’t tell you how many rounds I put down the barrel of thing. Back in the day one could buy 20 rounds for about $7 or $8 bucks. Today it is more around $15 or $18. Mine prefers Winchester 150 grain Power Points over the Remington and Federals equivalents. If you got the money and like the gun get it. Fun, fun gun, I love mine. Can you tell?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I love my old 94 it was my first centerfire rifle given to me by my grandfather when I was a pup. It will still shoot 1.5 inch groups and its a 1940's model. Not sure exactly what year I haven't been able to find that out for sure. If anybody knows where to find the info out for dating these old guns let me know. Or, here is my serial # 1323454 I was told my grandfather purchased it new sometime in the 40's.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> I love my old 94 it was my first centerfire rifle given to me by my grandfather when I was a pup. It will still shoot 1.5 inch groups and its a 1940's model. Not sure exactly what year I haven't been able to find that out for sure. If anybody knows where to find the info out for dating these old guns let me know. Or, here is my serial # 1323454 I was told my grandfather purchased it new sometime in the 40's.


I used this site and it says between 1943 - 1948.

http://www.oldguns.net/sn_php/windateslookup.php

The gun my father is selling is 1979.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Here is another link to a website that can date your Winchester 1894/94.

http://www.savage99.com/winchester1894_dates.htm

Winchesters produced during the war years and immediately afterwards are the toughest to date because many of the components were warehoused during the war and assembled at a later date. That is why your serial number comes back with a 1943-'48 date BoOYaA.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I was told there was a fire or something of the sorts in the Winchester factory back in the 40's which was why there were no exact records for my serial number. Anybody else heard this?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I've witnessed my brother take a few deer with his 30.30. It's perfect for hunting deer in thick timber where closer shots are required. And yeah, it's cool too.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Critter said:


> Everyone should have at least one model 94 30-30 in their gun safe. They are a nice slick rifle that has been around for a long time and will be around for another hundred years.


They dont make them any more so if any are around in 100 years, they will be old ones


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Bo0YaA said:


> I was told there was a fire or something of the sorts in the Winchester factory back in the 40's which was why there were no exact records for my serial number. Anybody else heard this?


Both of the books I have skip those dates with no reason given. I have read that the firearms manufacturers were put to work on military arms or components during the war and that civilian models produced before the factories retooled after the war were assembled from warehoused parts.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Cowboy guns like the Model 94 are just fun to shoot. I shot my first two deer with my grandpa's old gun. The deer both dropped in their tracks.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

reb8600 said:


> They dont make them any more so if any are around in 100 years, they will be old ones


They are still listed in Whinchester's product catalog

http://www.winchesterguns.com/products/ ... amily=003C


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have always loved the 30-30. It is just a great little caliber that is comfortable to shoot but packs enough wallop to take care of business.

The model 94 is being produced again! 8) Impact Guns has them for sale. A bit pricey, but the bluing looks wonderful

http://www.impactguns.com/rifles.aspx?Caliber=30+30+Winchester&Manufacturer=Winchester


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Now made by Miroku.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cooky said:


> Now made by Miroku.


Isnt that weird? The American West now made in Japan


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Scary is more like it!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The trouble is, from what I've heard, they are very nice. I haven't handled one, I did leave fingerprints on the glass though.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cooky said:


> The trouble is, from what I've heard, they are very nice. I haven't handled one, I did leave fingerprints on the glass though.


Isnt that a funny problem? Its too nice! I guess if you cant afford to damage the gun, you cant afford the gun. But it would be a shame to muck up such a purdy rifle


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> I was told there was a fire or something of the sorts in the Winchester factory back in the 40's which was why there were no exact records for my serial number. Anybody else heard this?


Polishing room records still exist for your rifle BoOYaA. Take the survey at this link and Bert should be able to tell you the exact month and year of your 94 was made. http://forums.gunbroker.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=325084

As far as Miroku built Winchesters, I have a Miroku built Browning 92 in a 44 mag that I bought back in the early 80's. I can say it is a well built rifle and remains one of my favorites to this day.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Just looked at Impact Guns site. The 2 models they have are both over a grand. I wouldn't mind paying them as they are a great gun. However, a battlescarred 40 year old gun for 400 bucks has a lot of character. It the darn thing could talk oh the stories it would tell!

It is one of the coolest guns ever let alone an american icon. I believe every person that calls himself a hunter or sportsman should have a 30-30. Not having one is almost akin to a carpenter without a hammer.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Critter said:


> reb8600 said:
> 
> 
> > They dont make them any more so if any are around in 100 years, they will be old ones
> ...


I didnt know they were making them again. At those prices I wont buy one though.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

sawsman said:


> I've witnessed my brother take a few deer with his 30.30. It's perfect for hunting deer in thick timber where closer shots are required. And yeah, it's cool too.


+1

The "cool" factor and value has been discussed a lot already but the 30-30 lever has it's real world usefullness IMO. They are light, shorter than most rifles, can take a beating and very effective in situations with less wide open spaces. They also hold a good number of rounds and ammo is fairly cheap. They are great for quick target aquisition and go well with horses and long backpacking hunts. In areas where you expect to shoot over 150-200 yds then it wouldn't be my go to but I can honestly say I've gone on deer hunts where it was my preferred rifle. I think they are blast to shoot too!

I would buy it then use it. Oh and never put a scope on it, it almost eliminates the point of having one IMHO.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

bullsnot said:


> Oh and never put a scope on it, it almost eliminates the point of having one IMHO.


I did that once. 

It was like putting hubcaps on a Ferarri. You just dont do that


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Bax* said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and never put a scope on it, it almost eliminates the point of having one IMHO.
> ...


Somebody must think it's a good idea. They came with angle eject and scope mount holes from '83 on. I was kind of surprised to see the new ones that way; I would have thought they would have gone for a pre-64 design. At least they don't have that hideous cross-bolt safety.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

At least mine was on a Marlin 336 XLR so it was an ugly gun anyways


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I am surprised that no one has pointed out that the Model 94 (1894) Winchester was designed by our very own John Browning. Therefore, like the 1911, it has a real connection to Utah.

It is interesting that the Winchester 94 is called (like in this post) the "30-30", considering that other rifles are also chambered in the caliber like the Marlin 336 etc. Goes to show the powerful connection between the 94 and the first smokeless caliber it was chambered in.

Collector value will be sure to rise on them - especially the pre-64s, but eventually on all.

Just for plinking and fun - _if_ you are a reloader, the 30-30 (or .30 WCF as was the original cartridge designation), works great loaded with lead bullets.

Modern Hornady Leverevolution ammo takes downrange ballistics and trajectory to a new level.

In an interesting twist of fate - as guns evolved and the bolt actions came into the vogue in the '30s-'50s, those accurate rifles and their calibers ('06, .270 etc) became the mainstay for Utah hunters because of our longer ranges possible, while the Utah-designed 94 became the rifle of choice in the Eastern woods for deer.
When introduced the 30-30 was considered a cutting edge flat-shooting powerhouse that easily eclipsed the black powder cartridge rounds.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Excellent point Frisco Pete!

When I think 30-30 the only thing that comes to mind is the Model 94. It is the first high-power rifle I have owned and the only gun I ever regret selling. What a neat firearm!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One other thing that a lot of people don't know about the grand old .30-30 is that it was the first smokeless rifle round. Also Browning was under contract with Winchester I believe when he designed the model 94 and he only got one single payment for it. Another interesting thing about Browning is that when he presented his auto 5 shotgun he asked for future royalties on the sales of the shotgun which Winchester said no to. If they had only known.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just so you can have a good excuse for shooting someone and claiming that it was an accident?? I can appreciate the nostalgia of something being really old or rare or a family heirloom, but the 30-30 is crap, go buy a '72 Pacer if you want something old and rare and a POS.
I just had a bad experience with one, no safety... Again, why want the Pacer with all of the other excellent options out there?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Critter said:


> One other thing that a lot of people don't know about the grand old .30-30 is that it was the first smokeless rifle round. Also Browning was under contract with Winchester I believe when he designed the model 94 and he only got one single payment for it. Another interesting thing about Browning is that when he presented his auto 5 shotgun he asked for future royalties on the sales of the shotgun which Winchester said no to. If they had only known.


John Browning also operated a gun store in Ogden and for much of his design work he was paid in firearms. Find one of those old Winchesters stamped "Browning Bros, Ogden U.T.(meaning Utah Territory of course)," and you'll have some serious collectors beating a path to your door. Thing is, there are probably dozens of these rifles collecting dust in attics and closets throughout the state.

Some of the other Winchester models John M. Browning designed were the 1885 single shot, the 1886 lever, the 1890 rimfire pump, the 1892 lever, the 1895 lever, 1897 pump shotgun, the 1906 rimfire pump, and the model 12 pump shotgun. Did I leave any out??

Edit #1; How could I have forgotten to add the model 1903 22 auto to the list??

You're probably right Hugh.......thank god we have a legion of product safety lawyers now to keep us all safe!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Just so you can have a good excuse for shooting someone and claiming that it was an accident?? I can appreciate the nostalgia of something being really old or rare or a family heirloom, but the 30-30 is crap, go buy a '72 Pacer if you want something old and rare and a POS.
> I just had a bad experience with one, no safety... Again, why want the Pacer with all of the other excellent options out there?


While we are at it I'd like to point out that Model Ts are crap because they have no airbags. Gimme a break! I can apreciate the history and presedence they set with them being the first on an assembly line and at an affordable price. But in all seriousness I can get a dodge neon for pretty cheap and I get an airbag and feel safer than in a T.

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> ... the 30-30 is crap


Huge! Do you kiss your mother with that mouth?! I should wash your mouth out with soap young man!

:V|:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You have to admit; the Pacer is a good comparison! Ugly, old, small, useless, inaccurate, unsafe...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What about the Chevy Citation? That was a masterpiece!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You make me sick, Pacer kicks the Citation!








Left out one more simlarity, only dope smokers like them! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

You're a nasty troll Hugh..


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You win Huge, but I may propose the Gremlin for consideration:










Man, thread hijack!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I think the model 94 is cooler because of nostalgia, but from a pure shooting perspective, I think the Marlin 336 is the best 30-30 hands down. I have both and the Marlin feels better and shoots better. If you want an heirloom, get the 94, if you want the best performing 30-30 to use for hunting, get the 336. Just my opinion.-----SS


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Huge..... i got 1 word for you ------> YUGO :^8^: 

SS is right, my brother also has both and the Marlin does shoot better. Personally, the 94 is on my purchase list just because I am sucker for old vintage stuff.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My marlin shot fairly well. I managed roughly 1.5" groups at 100 yards, but that was with a 3x scope. Man that thing looked dumb with a scope on it


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I usually group my open-sight guns at 50 yards so I know that the groups are representitive of the guns performance, and not what I can see with the open sights. My Marlin groupls just under an inch at 50 yards, the Winchester is quite as accurate. I shoot factory sights on both and could probably do a little better with aftermarket sights. I never considered a scope for either one of these rifles. ---------SS


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> I think the model 94 is cooler because of nostalgia, but from a pure shooting perspective, I think the Marlin 336 is the best 30-30 hands down. I have both and the Marlin feels better and shoots better. If you want an heirloom, get the 94, if you want the best performing 30-30 to use for hunting, get the 336. Just my opinion.-----SS


I don't disagree. I have a Marlin 30-30 in the safe, it's probably my favorite rifle. It was also my first.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

BTW I had a Gremlin with a blown Chevy 350 in it when I was in high school.....THAT was a fun car. You can keep your air bags and AC for that matter. Ok I understand I am only prepetuating a few stereotypes but don't knock it till you try it.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Here you go Hugh, this'n would look right at home in the gun rack of your AMC Gremlin!










Yep, the first of it's kind cowboy tactical rifle!!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Isn't that the one they used in that Cowboys and Aliens movie?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Kevin D said:


> Here you go Hugh, this'n would look right at home in the gun rack of your AMC Gremlin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If putting a scope on a leaver is a sin, that thing is a crime against nature!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I had to switch over to Mossberg's site to see if this thing was real. &*^% $#*@!!! That thing is hideous! I guess it wasn't bad enough they put Barrett style muzzle brakes on shotguns and rimfires, and that stupid chainsaw grip, now they came up with this abomination. If I worked at a gun shop, I would pimp slap anyone that even asked to handle one. _/O


----------

